# 2011 Wilkes County



## pcann (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Wilkes county hunters are you ready???


----------



## pcann (Aug 1, 2011)

*Hunting club broken into again!!!!*

We have a club off of Long Creek and have been broken into again. Last year we lost a 4 wheeler and a bunch of tools and yes even a 22 rifle.  The sherriff came out and took a report and said that they have seen more of this happening. 

Two of our campers were broken into about a month ago nothing stolen that we can tell. It's just a shame.

So everyone keep your eyes out and let us know if you have the same issues or if you hear of anyone getting caught. I sure would like to find out how to get our stuff back.


----------



## deermaster13 (Aug 5, 2011)

pcann said:


> We have a club off of Long Creek and have been broken into again. Last year we lost a 4 wheeler and a bunch of tools and yes even a 22 rifle.  The sherriff came out and took a report and said that they have seen more of this happening.
> 
> Two of our campers were broken into about a month ago nothing stolen that we can tell. It's just a shame.
> 
> So everyone keep your eyes out and let us know if you have the same issues or if you hear of anyone getting caught. I sure would like to find out how to get our stuff back.



I hate to hear that and I will keep my ears open. I am looking forward to this season I had 3 realllllly good deer that made it thru the season. I have been seing a couple deer that were good crossing the road on my way to work in the mornings both those deer been on hwy 44 so someone may have a good season.


----------



## grndhunt10 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your stuff being stolen.We were down at our lease this past weekend and the dirt roads were like concrete. Doesn't look like there's been any rain in quite some time there.


----------



## JWT (Aug 20, 2011)

Got a few good bucks on cam,but we need some rain bad,I'm about a mile off 44 near griffen store,


----------



## matthew (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your stuff, its ashame people have to steel other peoples stuff. I bought an old camper to put on out property and I'm sure at one point someone will decide to help themselves.
Theres only one thing worse than a thief, its a politician..


----------



## JWT (Sep 6, 2011)

Pics from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wilkes


----------



## JWT (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## JWT (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 7, 2011)

JWT said:


> Pics from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. I believe we are going to have a good season as far as quality goes. I have seen several good ones.


----------



## K80 (Sep 8, 2011)

JWT said:


>



Nice!

Good luck this weekend.  I joined my club 5 years ago and we were loaded with acorns and the sightings were unreal but since then for some reason there hasn't been many corns and the sightings been going down ever year.  I have high hopes for this year.


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 21, 2011)

*rain*

Finally got some rain last nite and we sure needed it. Hopefully it will rain all day.


----------



## K80 (Oct 11, 2011)

It has been sho'nuff slow for me this year.  I saw my first one from the stand last sunday.  It was a small 4 point.


----------



## pcann (Oct 11, 2011)

saw 6 walkiing to a stand at 3:30 last Friday. The deer didn't start moving until around 9:00 Saturday morning in our area.  

We did some planting on Saturday and the rain come in just in time. Had we done it any earlier the seed would've just burned up.  YEAH RAIN.


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 11, 2011)

I am in oglethorpe county near wilkes county line right off arnold caldwell the long creek runs behind our camp. I had someone break into my camper and steal some power tools.A friend of mine who owns property right up the road had the same issue we both filed police reports as well it has to be someone living in that area.I have since then installed security cameras I really hope someone catches this guy.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 17, 2011)

Young bucks starting to follow does around. Saw one possible shooter right before dark. Tried to grunt and slow him down to get a better look but he was on a mission. I think the rut is starting early.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 18, 2011)

Seeing a lot of scrapes on the ground and small bucks chasing but havnt seen any real good ones chasing yet. This front that is coming thru should help things. Weather channel calling for temps down in mid thirtys for Thursday morning.


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 18, 2011)

Saw several scrapes last weekend and five bucks on Sunday morning. Also saw three on Sat. morning, none of them were shooters. One person did see a small buck chaseing a doe on Sunday morning.


----------



## pcann (Oct 18, 2011)

Ole Crip  we got hit again about a month before deer season opened. Busted the locks on our campers leaving gapping holes thru the wall of the camper.  We are at the point of not leaving anything at camp anymore hoping these guys get the idea that there is nothing to steal.  One of the sherrifs even said he wished these gus would show up when we are there so we could stomp them good then call the law.

We are frustrated but don't know what else to do.


----------



## southernoutdoor (Oct 19, 2011)

*What to do*



pcann said:


> Ole Crip  we got hit again about a month before deer season opened. Busted the locks on our campers leaving gapping holes thru the wall of the camper.  We are at the point of not leaving anything at camp anymore hoping these guys get the idea that there is nothing to steal.  One of the sherrifs even said he wished these gus would show up when we are there so we could stomp them good then call the law.
> 
> We are frustrated but don't know what else to do.



We hid some cameras with IR to show anyone entering and exiting the camp about a year and a half ago.  We got the license plate as well as anyone getting out of car/truck to go to our gate with a face pic.  Sheriff was happy to take the pictures and have a conversation with the individuals.  Some showed them snooping around where they have no business being.  They had just been snooping in our case, no significant charges to file.  Hope you catch them before they migrate to the rest of us.  We never leave anything in the campers, but the damage done would still be bad.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 20, 2011)

Went yesterday with my little girl and seen three, two does and a spike. I am looking forward to this weekend it should be a good one.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Doodlebug first buck*

My little girl got her first buck this morning at 8 a.m. Needless to say i am one proud daddy!!


----------



## K80 (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Barracuda (Oct 23, 2011)

Great buck, congrats.  Was he running does?


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 23, 2011)

dm... congrats and nice work to the little lady!!!


----------



## southernoutdoor (Oct 24, 2011)

Did anybody else see the 260 pound monster hanging at Pitman's Deer Cooler Saturday morning?  We had a lot of activity opening weekend, nothing big ... just reasonable mid-GA bucks and does.  10 deer taken this weekend by our club in Wilkes...about 1800 acres.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 24, 2011)

barracuda said:


> great buck, congrats.  Was he running does?



he was working a scrape.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 24, 2011)

late to the thread here...my bad.

seeing some does, a couple smaller 8's, got some goodun's on cam working scrapes, but the bucks are just starting to heat up.  My 14 yr old cousin got his 2nd deer during muzzle, a 120 pound doe.  

plots look great, acorn crop modest, but i like it that way.  good luck.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 25, 2011)

Opening weekend...small bucks following does. My son killed the buck in my avatar following a doe. The rut is getting ready to be on. 

I am pumped.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 27, 2011)

Last night on the way home and this morning on the way to work, i seen bucks chasing does across the road. The buck i seen last nite was a goodun. They seem to be turning it on more everyday.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 27, 2011)

Its on! !!! Saw a good 8, and 2 small bucks all chasing does this evening. Gonna be a great weekend!


----------



## Jubal (Oct 30, 2011)

I took a big doe with my 4 yr old, he was pumped, his first time in a stand (blind).  My 14 yr old cousin gave the smack down on a nice 8 simply feeding in a food plot.  Our rut is close, the scrapes are getting more frequent as well as the rubs, I expect some chasing next week or at least the bucks cruising.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 31, 2011)

Saturday was good seen deer all day. The only bucks i seen were basket racked 6 and 8 pointers and they were running does. My nephew got two does saturday. Sunday was quite out of four hunters we only saw one doe between us and we hunted until lunch. Saw lots of fresh scrapes and lots of white oaks dropping.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Nov 7, 2011)

Any new updates on Wilkes County.  I plan to go the weekend of the 12th.  Anybody see any action this past weekend?


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 8, 2011)

It was kinda quite on my end of the county. Only one doe killed and no bucks even sighted this weekend. The old does tarsal glands were not even wet. I seen more chasing the last week of october. Still seeing lots of scrapes though.


----------



## yousureimissed (Nov 8, 2011)

We hunted from Nov1 - 4 and there was nothing going on.  4 hunters and we only saw 4 deer the whole hunt.  White oaks were falling good just no deer.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have noticed also this year we are loaded with white oaks more than I have seen in a while.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 10, 2011)

Been hunting all week, killed a real nice 8 on Sunday morn checking scrapes.  Saw a couple young basket racked buck chasing does on Tuesday, but slow otherwise.  I came on home, got a couple left in camp finishing out the week.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats on the 8.


----------



## JWT (Nov 13, 2011)

Anything going on in wilkes,we ain't seeing any chasing at all


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Nov 14, 2011)

JWT said:


> Anything going on in wilkes,we ain't seeing any chasing at all



We haven't either.  Saw a few saturday, and heard very few shots on top of that.  Maybe next weekends activity picks up a bit with the full moon phasing away.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 14, 2011)

the two that stayed behind to finish out the week saw some more chasing, but all small rack bucks, the big boys know it aint time yet, later part of this weekend and actual weekend should be go, I won't be there but the other fella's will, i'll get a report.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hunted hard this past weekend and saw nothing. 
Hopefully it will pick up this week.


----------



## josh33 (Nov 22, 2011)

Four of us hunted the weekend saw a spike and a few does. Other than that nothing. I think if we every get some good cold weather it will pick up. Going back down sat and going to hunt sunday. will post the out come.


----------



## southernoutdoor (Dec 15, 2011)

*Why wasn't I hunting this stand on this day??*

I have hundreds of photos of this guy at night, but he came out in daylight to pose for a photo.  He lost a LOT of weight during the rut.


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice deer. I havnt been in the woods much the last few weeks. I have only seen one good buck on the road going back and forth to work.


----------



## matthew (Dec 28, 2011)

we have a club on Sandtown rd, got broke into last week sometime.
Had a small heater taken, deer stand and locks broke off campers. Its ashame that low life trash like this can't leave other peoples property alone. Ya'll be carefull out there.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 28, 2011)

matthew said:


> we have a club on Sandtown rd, got broke into last week sometime.
> Had a small heater taken, deer stand and locks broke off campers. Its ashame that low life trash like this can't leave other peoples property alone. Ya'll be carefull out there.



Yeah...some meth head getting their Christmas fix.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone hearing any birds gooble yet? I havnt heard any around the house so far. The hogs done moved in.


----------



## deermaster13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Geting close to season. Is anyone hunting wilkes this year, if so it looks like may be a good year. I have seen several good ones. I seen one with vevet starting to peel monday afternoon.


----------



## Forkhorn (Sep 5, 2012)

Will be down off Pecan Grove Rd. during Gun season.


----------



## josh33 (Sep 9, 2012)

Have a few good pics this year. we are off 44 towards danburg. Nothing but two does yesterday didnt go this am


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 10, 2012)

I hunted saturday morning,and seen 6. A freind of mine came down from blairsville and he seen one good one and a bunch of does.


----------

